# Probleme mit meinem Sound



## Dakicka (7. November 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich eine weile mit Winamp Musik gehört habe wird die Musik plötzlich total verkratzt, ebenso der komplette Windowssound wie z.B. die Signaltöne.
Wenn ich aber dann ein Musikstück mit dem Windows Media Player öffne ist es ganz normal, klar zu hören...

Ich weiß einfach nicht woran es liegen könnte


----------



## chmee (8. November 2005)

Schon in WA unter Preferences/Output mit den Einstellungen gespielt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Dakicka (8. November 2005)

Hi,
Naja, meinst du das kann an WA liegen? weil der Windows-sound ja uch krazig wird.


----------



## chmee (8. November 2005)

Eine Mutmaßung, die von Dir überprüft werden könnte..
Ich habe das Problem nicht..

Schau einfach mal in die Output-Einstellungen, dann siehst Du, daß WA nicht nur
simpel "Ja, liebe Soundkarte" sagt, sondern auch "Aber, dann schon so" !

mfg chmee


----------



## Dakicka (11. November 2005)

Danke, es hat wohl gegolfen


----------

